# Camper Fire



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

My Father-in-law came across the remains of this camper at a Cape May, NJ campground. The fire apparently 
started in a Glade plugin air freshener. I guess the guy tried quickly to put it out with an extinguisher, but luckily realized he was no match for it. The estimate is that he had about one minute to get out. They think the trailer next door will probably be "totaled", with the whole side needing replacement. This is just a reminder not to let our guard down, please be careful.







It can happen in seconds...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder. Smoke detector checks are critical as is knowing how to work the emergency exits (that goes for the kids too!)


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Seconds count - know your escape plan!! Luckily this gentleman got it and no one was hurt. Make sure you also check that fire extingusher!!


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

That's the second fire I've heard of that was suspected to have originated from a Glade air freshener. I read somewhere that a house caught on fire and a Glade was the culprit. Makes you second guess buying one of those plug-ins.

Mike


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

That's a shame. Not a very good advetising plug for the plug-in. I think if I have the choice of being smelly and that, I will be smelly. Glad no one was hurt.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

There is one very good point too this story. A camper will go up VERY quickly. We have a rule when we camp, if the smoke detector goes off EVERYONE gets out NOW.......if there is a fire you could have as little as 1 minute, if there isn't you have the rest of your life to go back into the camper. I keep a large MagLight flashlight next to the bed, we are in the front of the camper and the only door is in the rear, my son is between us and the door, the plan is to grab the light, grab the son, grab the dog and run.

One other suggestion, I try to keep the truck keys back next to the door, on the way out, grab them (if you can safely), pulling the truck way from the camper might keep the night from going from worse to terrible.

Gary


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> There is one very good point too this story. A camper will go up VERY quickly. We have a rule when we camp, if the smoke detector goes off EVERYONE gets out NOW.......if there is a fire you could have as little as 1 minute, if there isn't you have the rest of your life to go back into the camper. I keep a large MagLight flashlight next to the bed, we are in the front of the camper and the only door is in the rear, my son is between us and the door, the plan is to grab the light, grab the son, grab the dog and run.
> 
> One other suggestion, I try to keep the truck keys back next to the door, on the way out, grab them (if you can safely), pulling the truck way from the camper might keep the night from going from worse to terrible.
> 
> Gary


NOT THE MAKER'S MARK!! Better put that by the back door too.









That reminds me I better find an easily accessible place for the yedgi (Don't ask me to spell it correctly Gary)


----------



## Mrs Crawfish (Apr 1, 2006)

Wow!! We just bought one of those plug in things for the OB. I think it just may stay at home now. Thanks for the post.

Margaret


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I wouldn't sweat the plug in purchase. Based on the amount of destruction in the fire, I doubt the fire investigator could pin point the area of origin, let alone the cause, in my professional opinion that is. There has been an internet hoax attributing scores of home fire's to Glade plug ins, but there is a lack of statistical evidence to prove the Glades, or any other plug in air freshener were the exact cause.

You can read all about it here. Snopes article on Glade Plug-in Fires

It is important to remember, that these plug-ins, no matter which brand should be tested by UL, and you should look for that on the package when purchasing.

Tim


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I wouldn't sweat the plug in purchase. Based on the amount of destruction in the fire, I doubt the fire investigator could pin point the area of origin, let alone the cause, in my professional opinion that is. There has been an internet hoax attributing scores of home fire's to Glade plug ins, but there is a lack of statistical evidence to prove the Glades, or any other plug in air freshener were the exact cause.
> 
> You can read all about it here. Snopes article on Glade Plug-in Fires
> 
> ...


I know this is definitely the cause of this fire, my in-laws are winter nomads, they were at this campground about 3 weeks after this fire and spoke to the people who owned it. The guy himself saw where the fire started and tried putting it out before realizing it was too big for him, for me personally, if there's even a remote chance I don't want to take it! It's up to everyone to decide what they want to do, I just wanted to put that information out there, this is what happened to one person. Even still, I think we can all agree that a camper fire goes up in seconds and if nothing else this is a reminder of the devestation that could follow...


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

All I'm saying, and if you read the article that I referenced is that many of the fire's blamed on these devices are actually caused by other factors. Just because he saw the fire originate in the area of the device, doesn't necessarily mean that some faulty wiring behind the wall wasn't the culprit.


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> All I'm saying, and if you read the article that I referenced is that many of the fire's blamed on these devices are actually caused by other factors. Just because he saw the fire originate in the area of the device, doesn't necessarily mean that some faulty wiring behind the wall wasn't the culprit.


You're absolutely right, I'm still saying regardless of what causes a fire, it goes up quickly, that's my main point here...I'm not trying to debate anything, just trying to keep us all safe!!!!


----------



## walkerman (Nov 21, 2007)

Wicked bad deal! Remember that your nearest exit might be your emergency escape window. I'd be knocking that out in a heartbeat. Our 23krs has 2, one in rear slide, one in "garage". Good idea to discuss that with anyone along for the trip.


----------



## walkerman (Nov 21, 2007)

Be safe! Check your extinguisher and smoke alarm battery.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thats scary that he saw the fire and could not get it out fast enough.

Be safe !


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

That's a wake up call!!


----------

